# not sure what to do.



## mja123 (May 3, 2011)

my husban and I barely have intercourse, when I question it, he makes me feel like I am over reacting or like I am crazy. He says that it is not me, but I am not sure on what to think. we did not have any intercourse for like four months, and then in April we finally did, only twice.
This is not the first time that it has happened, I would always bring up, and it would only cause a big fight at the end and nothing will get resolved. i will be the one that will always try and he would push me away, all he says that it is not me...
Not sure what to do...

this is very draining... I have stopped initiating it, because I am tired of the rejection. he says that he is not cheating, and I have not found anything suspicious. 

what should i do.

three weeks ago i found an eyeliner in his car, which he claimed he had no idea who it was from, then the following day, he said that he asked his coworker's girl friends. supposely he had it and put it in his pocket, makes no sense.
other than this, there is nothing suspicious.


----------



## Tempted6119 (Apr 29, 2011)

I wish I had some answers for you but I'm in the same boat, so to speak. Frequency here is about once every 7-10 days and that is an improvement over how it used to be. I too, have questioned if it was me until I had beaten myself up over it. Felt very inadequate and self esteem has taken a huge dive. In talking to others though, I think it is definitely them. Even though my husband has tried to blame it on me by saying I've "conditioned him" to not want it very often as earlier in our marriage, I was the one who didn't want it very often. We've been married 31 years. How about you?


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

Porn and masturbation or cheating. Take yer pick, but it isn't you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Smackdown (Feb 21, 2011)

Would someone please call my wife and tell her how lucky she is!
Mouse


----------



## mja123 (May 3, 2011)

We have been together for seven years and married for two years. I once again got rejected, he said that he was not in the mood. No explanation what's so ever...... It has to be one of those three... Ugh how can I fix this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Are you confident with your weight? 

Do you make you very sexy looking? Like wearing sexy underwear, keep your private area pretty shaped and delicious looking. 

Do you nag him or complain about other things in life often? 

If you are doing what a sexy woman is doing and not doing what a good wife doesn't do. 

Then I don't know his reason. He is either bored with his life or doing something suspicious.


----------



## ladyybyrd (Jan 4, 2011)

mja123 said:


> three weeks ago i found an eyeliner in his car, which he claimed he had no idea who it was from, then the following day, he said that he asked his coworker's girl friends. supposely he had it and put it in his pocket, makes no sense.
> other than this, there is nothing suspicious.


If he would have given you that excuse when you asked him, i might have believed it. He told you a day later. To me it sounds like it took him that long to come up with an excuse that wasn't even a good one. In my opinion there is another woman.

Does he have a cell phone? Can you access the records. I would look there. You can get a voice activated recorder to put in his car.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

ClipClop said:


> Porn and masturbation or cheating. Take yer pick, but it isn't you.


I agree and I also think the part where it took him a day to find an excuse for the eyeliner is suspicious.


----------

